# Nordelettronica NE152.1 control panel problem.



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

This panel has become progressively more difficult to operate due to the main 12 volt switch needing more & more pressure to make contact. After a few tries, it would always work. Now it has refused to switch on at all, except for that one time when it did switch on but then wouldn't switch off! It's a simple momentary switch that switches on with the first push & then push & hold switches off, or should do.
The middle switch of the three on the left is unused in our case as it's for an awning lamp. We don't have an awning or a lamp so this is a spare. Question is, can I simply unsolder these two switches & swap them over, or replace the faulty one with a replacement from Maplins?
Hopefully photos will follow.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, should have been four photos, try again!
I'll get there in the end


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't know the pcb in question but if you are happy soldering on it then go ahead. Make sure your soldering iron has a large enough wattage, use a solder sucker and try not to apply excessive heat to the pcb as the tracks can lift.
(This reply will also bump the post)

Frank


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

I had another look at the problem this morning & tried some electrical contact cleaner spray on the offending switch. I sprayed around the plastic operating rod of the switch & hoped it would run down into the contacts.
Result, the switch now turns on with a light touch, as it used to when new. Turning off is a bit more of a problem, as you have to press & hold, but I'm hopeful this will improve, as I've sprayed it again & left it to soak. In any case it seems unsoldering will not be needed as the panel is perfectly usable again. (Fingers crossed). :wink:


----------

